
Zhou Qunfei - apsec112
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhou_Qunfei
======
danso
FWIW, the NYT had (IMO, not knowing anything else about her) an outstanding
profile of Zhou last year:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/business/international/how...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/business/international/how-
zhou-qunfei-a-chinese-billionaire-built-her-fortune.html)

Good enough that as soon as I saw her name in the OP, I immediately remembered
it, which is more than I can say for most articles I've read more than a year
ago. It almost reads like a fairy tale for engineers:

> _Zhou Qunfei is the world’s richest self-made woman. Ms. Zhou, the founder
> of Lens Technology, owns a $27 million estate in Hong Kong. She jets off to
> Silicon Valley and Seoul, South Korea, to court executives at Apple and
> Samsung, her two biggest customers. She has played host to President Xi
> Jinping of China, when he visited her company’s headquarters._

> _But she seems most at home pacing the floor of her state-of-the-art
> factory, tinkering._

> _She’ll dip her hands into a tray of water, to determine whether the
> temperature is just right. She can explain the intricacies of heating glass
> in a potassium ion bath. When she passes a grinding machine, she is apt to
> ask technicians to step aside so she can take their place for a while._

> _Ms. Zhou knows the drill. For years, she labored in a factory, the best job
> she could get having grown up in an impoverished village in central China._

> _“She’ll sometimes sit down and work as an operator to see if there’s
> anything wrong with the process,” said James Zhao, a general manager at Lens
> Technology. “That will put me in a very awkward position. If there’s a
> problem, she’d say, ‘Why didn’t you see that?’”_

~~~
supahfly_remix
Won't dipping her hand in water contaminate it? Seems like a meddler.

~~~
thebooktocome
It's probably mythology. The only way a billionaire in China could keep their
fortunes is to portray the image of lucky worker that she's projecting.

~~~
pavlov
It reads a lot like a North Korean account of Kim Jong-Il visiting a factory,
doesn't it?

 _“Kim will sometimes sit down and work as an operator to see if there’s
anything wrong with the process,” said Lee Jongsoo, a general manager at
Revolutionary Lens Technology. “That will put me in a very awkward position.
If there’s a problem, Kim would say, ‘Why didn’t you see that?’”_

~~~
huac
How would Kim be expected to detect the problem?

~~~
pavlov
According to official biographies, he was a child prodigy who mastered
everything he ever came in contact with. He was also known to correct
underlings who were domain experts, to demonstrate his superior understanding
of all the issues -- rather like this Chinese CEO.

~~~
sitkack
I am to code as Kim Jong-Un is to process improvement. Always Be Refactoring.

